# Ping bristle_krs



## keybored (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi   
Were you in the Sugarloaf around 9ish tonight? Just that I saw your pics on another thread and saw this bloke in the pub earlier... was gonna say something to him at the time but it might have been hard to explain why if it wasn't you....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 23, 2006)

Does Bristle still post here?


----------



## JTG (Apr 23, 2006)

He still looks in every now and again yes 

He was here in our flat all tonight though. I shall warn him that his evil twin is on the loose


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 23, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> He still looks in every now and again yes



Ah, very cool, he's one of the few leavers that I actually quite miss.


----------



## JTG (Apr 23, 2006)

I have passed that on to him. He looks all embarassed


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 23, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> I have passed that on to him. He looks all embarassed



Excelleennnt!


----------



## zenie (Apr 23, 2006)

Tell Bristle I miss him too


----------



## JTG (Apr 23, 2006)

DJBombscare says he misses you 

As do I


----------



## milesy (Apr 23, 2006)

tell krs i answered his "sun don't shine" thread seriously!!


----------



## zenie (Apr 23, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> DJBombscare says he misses you
> 
> As do I



Can't you tell him yourself?


----------



## strung out (Apr 23, 2006)

I don't miss krs


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 23, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> I don't miss krs



 

*throws egg at Tedix*


----------



## JTG (Apr 23, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Can't you tell him yourself?



 

No, djbs says he misses YOU zenie!

So do I.

Keep up missy!


----------



## zenie (Apr 23, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> I don't miss krs



and I was just thinking about you.......


----------



## JTG (Apr 23, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> I don't miss krs



he says good


----------



## strung out (Apr 23, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> *throws egg at Tedix*


all he does is take the piss out of me


----------



## JTG (Apr 23, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> and I was just thinking about you.......





don't think about him, he's an uncultured buffoon!

Think about me instead


----------



## zenie (Apr 23, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> No, djbs says he misses YOU zenie!
> 
> So do I.
> 
> Keep up missy!



Aww bless you  *blushes*

Have I met DJB then??


----------



## milesy (Apr 23, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> tell krs i answered his "sun don't shine" thread seriously!!



tell him!! now!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 23, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> all he does is take the piss out of me


----------



## strung out (Apr 23, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> and I was just thinking about you.......


what were you thinking?


----------



## JTG (Apr 23, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Aww bless you  *blushes*
> 
> Have I met DJB then??



Don't think so, no 

You and me gonna have to chat sometime, don't believe we've had a proper one


----------



## zenie (Apr 23, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> don't think about him, he's an uncultured buffoon!
> 
> Think about me instead



Tis the innocence and boyish looks JTG I'm sorry.  

You're too man for me


----------



## JTG (Apr 23, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> tell him!! now!!



he says he's been looking but hasn't found it yet


----------



## strung out (Apr 23, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Tis the innocence and boyish looks JTG I'm sorry.
> 
> You're too man for me


looks can be so deceiving sometimes


----------



## zenie (Apr 23, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> what were you thinking?



ermm is that you 'wooing' me??


----------



## JTG (Apr 23, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Tis the innocence and boyish looks JTG I'm sorry.
> 
> You're too man for me



Why waste time with a copy when you can have the original


----------



## strung out (Apr 23, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> ermm is that you 'wooing' me??


I've been banned from wooing


----------



## zenie (Apr 23, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Don't think so, no
> 
> You and me gonna have to chat sometime, don't believe we've had a proper one



PML

yeh I was thinking that when I last saw you - we get a nod and a 'you alright' and then that's it hehe!!

Saying that I think we're usually not up for much conversation with anyone!

In Italy we shall talk


----------



## zenie (Apr 23, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> I've been banned from wooing




Hmm are you 6' 2"?  

I swear that's you


----------



## JTG (Apr 23, 2006)

Jolly good.

I can tell you amusing tales of when Tedix was a wee toddler 

I think I like ya, from what I've seen of ya 

Still pilled up mate, ignore me!


----------



## strung out (Apr 23, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Hmm are you 6' 2"?
> 
> I swear that's you


How do you know my height?


----------



## strung out (Apr 23, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> I can tell you amusing tales of when Tedix was a wee toddler


I fell in a barrell of magic potion


----------



## zenie (Apr 23, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Jolly good.
> 
> I can tell you amusing tales of when Tedix was a wee toddler
> 
> ...



 You're taking drugs and I don't have any???

Why you......!!!! *Shakes fist*  

Bring the naked pics. Tedix in the bath that kind of thing 

Sorry Bristle we nicked your thread


----------



## zenie (Apr 23, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> How do you know my height?



Cos you wood me and I looked at your profile you fool   

Feeling strung out at all Tedix?


----------



## strung out (Apr 23, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Cos you wood me and I looked at your profile you fool
> 
> Feeling strung out at all Tedix?


I'm getting really confused now


----------



## JTG (Apr 23, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> You're taking drugs and I don't have any???
> 
> Why you......!!!! *Shakes fist*
> 
> ...



I may just do that! 

You're welcome to some of my drugs  Don't have any K though, and that would be nice. I like having my friends point and laugh at me as I dribble and mutter


----------



## milesy (Apr 23, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> he says he's been looking but hasn't found it yet



oh 

but thank you for telling him


----------



## strung out (Apr 23, 2006)

*Before JTG does...*

me as a baby


----------



## zenie (Apr 23, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> I'm getting really confused now


http://www.okcupid.com/profile?tuid=4946506200114899335

Is this or is this not you?  

Has someone been playing a prank on I??


----------



## zenie (Apr 23, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> I may just do that!
> 
> You're welcome to some of my drugs  Don't have any K though, and that would be nice. I like having my friends point and laugh at me as I dribble and mutter



Yes do it!!! It will super!!

I am trying to stay off K, it's not very sociable is it, although is a nice on a come down I suppose 

I don't want to be one of those K monkeys!!


----------



## JTG (Apr 23, 2006)

That's my mummy on the right and either me or the older bruv on the left


----------



## strung out (Apr 23, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> http://www.okcupid.com/profile?tuid=4946506200114899335
> 
> Is this or is this not you?
> 
> Has someone been playing a prank on I??


I'm really confused now


----------



## JTG (Apr 23, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Yes do it!!! It will super!!
> 
> I am trying to stay off K, it's not very sociable is it, although is a nice on a come down I suppose
> 
> I don't want to be one of those K monkeys!!



Oh I do 

Nice to cuddle up with someone, get superbly bent on K and chat gibberish to each other


----------



## strung out (Apr 23, 2006)

Fucking dumb stupid fucking double post


----------



## strung out (Apr 23, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> That's my mummy on the right and either me or the older bruv on the left


the whole family's there  I just cropped it to keep the best bits


----------



## zenie (Apr 23, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> I'm really confused now



 

Should we be talking by PM by the way or is this good for Bristol and SW post count?


----------



## strung out (Apr 23, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Should we be talking by PM by the way or is this good for Bristol and SW post count?


We won that was aaages ago. PM me if ya want, but hurry, cos I have a feeling milesy wants to pm me and there's not much room!


----------



## JTG (Apr 23, 2006)

and you don't want milesy's sloppy seconds do ya?

PM me instead, I'm cooler


----------



## strung out (Apr 23, 2006)

pm us both


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> We won that was aaages ago.


<editor's recommends that the clearly delusional poster admires the current post/thread tally>


----------



## milesy (Apr 23, 2006)

threr's something wrong here :confuzzled:


----------



## strung out (Apr 23, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> <editor's recommends that the clearly delusional poster admires the current post/thread tally>


I was under the impression it was first to 10,000, loser gets a dead arm?


----------



## zenie (Apr 23, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> pm us both



For sure


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> I was under the impression it was first to 10,000, loser gets a dead arm?



Some ole fool just decided that for himself, No one agreeed to it.  So ner


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> I was under the impression it was first to 10,000, loser gets a dead arm?


Well they may have been _your_ rules, but in my world it's all about the forum with the most threads and the most posts.

But I refuse to discuss it any more here for fear of adding to your total.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> But I refuse to discuss it any more here for fear of adding to your total.



Ooopss ditto.


----------



## JTG (Apr 23, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Some ole fool just decided that for himself, No one agreeed to it.  So ner



I did!


----------



## JTG (Apr 23, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Well they may have been _your_ rules, but in my world it's all about the forum with the most threads and the most posts.
> 
> But I refuse to discuss it any more here for fear of adding to your total.



boring old fuddy duddy traditionalist


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 23, 2006)

the welshies are like those japanese soldiers stuck on pacific islands in the 1960s


the war's over boys

*you lost*


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 24, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Aww bless you  *blushes*
> 
> Have I met DJB then??




NO not yet


but if you did you'd miss me


----------



## zenie (Apr 24, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> NO not yet
> 
> 
> but if you did you'd miss me


I think I miss you already.

Surely you are lovely if You are from Brizzle. Everyone from Brizzle I have met is lovely


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 24, 2006)

yeah we're all very lovely. 


But I am the evil one that everyone hides behind.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## zenie (Apr 25, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> yeah we're all very lovely.
> 
> 
> But I am the evil one that everyone hides behind.


  *scared*

Why hasn't Bristle come on and said thankyou ey??


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 25, 2006)

Oh That boy. . .he has the manners of a luke warm turbot sometimes. 

I'll clip him round the ear on me way home


----------



## Iam (Apr 25, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Oh That boy. . .he has the manners of a luke warm turbot sometimes.



Thankfully, though, not the smell.


----------



## zenie (Apr 25, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Oh That boy. . .he has the manners of a luke warm turbot sometimes.
> 
> I'll clip him round the ear on me way home



Thanks, but give him a sloppy kiss form me too


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 26, 2006)

hmmmmm I've pondered on it and I think I'll pass.


he has a habit of trying to slip his tongue in. 


I'll get JTG to do it. He doesn't mind a bit of tongue


----------

